

Why can't women time travel? - yitchelle
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/jul/31/why-cant-women-time-travel

======
ks
It seems it's more common in TV-series. Examples are Continuum, Doctor Who and
Primeval. Star Trek Voyager probably also had some time travel :-)

~~~
gibbitz
In Continuum, the terrorists travel in time and underthe aauthor's logic both
the heroine and the female terrorists are "along for the ride". Millineum,
mentioned here is a terrible movie, but does seem to break the mold from what
I remember of it anyway.

------
saraid216
Or [http://abstrusegoose.com/526](http://abstrusegoose.com/526)

~~~
lcedp
> for white guys

Nonsense. Location could be China or America.

------
lcedp
Millennium movie 1989:
[http://www.cherylladd.com/movies/mill.jpg](http://www.cherylladd.com/movies/mill.jpg)

